# Santa Rosa Sound 7/11 Trip



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

The weather and tide lined up for a change and I decided to give it a shot in Santa Rosa Sound. Took a church friend who just moved south from Minnesota and had never heard of floundering.
It was a beautiful night and we got on the water about 2am and the water was pretty clear in most areas. It didn't take long before we started seeing fish but they were small. Ended up seeing about 15 undersized fish and managed to gig 5 keepers between 15-19" by daylight. I pointed out three of the five to my friend so he could gig them. It was great to see the look on his face each time. The Lord provided a clear night, clear water and some great fish. I thank him everyday to be able to live in such a beautiful part of our great country.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking keeper flounder. 

I'm sure your Minnesota friend enjoyed his first ever gigging trip.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Makes me hungry, just thinking about them.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Terrific! It's always fun to show a newcomer what it's all about.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & great eats IMHO.
gig 'em up.


----------

